# Civil War Blocks thread



## stirfamily

Karen, was wondering would it be possible to post a sticky about this so we'd have a semi permanent place to discuss and post pictures. It is supposed to last a year.
Thanks!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Dandish

That would be very nice. Here's a link to the blog with the weekly block patterns in case new people might see it and join in - http://civilwarquilts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maura

I'm hand piecing. If someone does traveling, or waiting, hand piecing is a great way to be productive without hauling a machine around.


----------



## stirfamily

Thanks Karen for the sticky!


----------



## Dandish

Yes, thank you for the sticky. 

Pic of my block 5 tomorrow.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

This is so timely!!! Thanks so much for the link also!

I was given a HUGE wool batting (larger than a king size quilt) that is a good 1" thick & basted together. It was given to me a few years ago from a 90 year old lady. She said it was _her_ grandmother's. I figure it is probably CW era. I've been wanting to quilt it using Underground Railroad blocks.

Just borrowed a book with a lot of those blocks and their meanings.


----------



## stirfamily

Finally got block number 5 done. Here are all 5 of them so far.


----------



## ginnie5

I'm halfway done with block 5.....I do not like those little tiny pieces! lol! I had to take a break yesterday and make dd a housecoat or #5 would be finished. Maybe tomorrow....and yes thanks for the sticky! Now we just all need to get our pics in here.


----------



## Dandish

Nice blocks Stirfamily! You sure got those stripes perfect in the T block, too, wow.


----------



## Dandish

Here's #5, Kansas Troubles 










And here's all 5 so far


----------



## ginnie5

okay! here are all 5 of mine! All of them except the applique one and this weeks were done on my treadle but Kansas Troubles got made on the rocketeer.


----------



## stirfamily

Great seeing everyone's blocks! Love how the are all the same but yet so different.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

Here's my blocks 1-5.


----------



## Dandish

Nice to see your pretty blocks Ginnie5 and Feathers-N-Fur! Good job. Isn't this fun? I'm glad I decided to do this after all.


----------



## Maura

I just realized I should have made the colored points in the middle a different color to create a pinwheel. Geesh. Skipping the Texas Tears, almost done with Kansas Troubles.


----------



## Marsha

Love them...I better get started, or, I am going to be so far behind!


Marsha


----------



## cc-rider

Ok, here's my 5. I don't like the appliqued one at all, so it might accidentally disappear before I put the quilt together! LOL Does someone have the pattern for the large pieced star....where it is just one big star?


----------



## stirfamily

cc-rider said:


> Ok, here's my 5. I don't like the appliqued one at all, so it might accidentally disappear before I put the quilt together! LOL Does someone have the pattern for the large pieced star....where it is just one big star?
> 
> I don't like mine either so thinking it might disappear also.


----------



## AngieM2

Those look so nice, but I agree that the stars don't look like part of the group.

Quilter's Cache has several nice star patterns that you could choose to use on of those.

Angie


----------



## ginnie5

new block is out! no applique and looks fun!


----------



## rockinl

You all don't know me on the sewing forum, but I am an OLD HT friend, I read every day, don't post much anymore. Anyway, I was so inspired by your blocks, that I have jumped in and have made 1-3. I am really enjoying seeing your blocks. I will post a picture as soon as I can figure out how to from my iphone. 
Thanks for the link to the blog, and especially for posting the pictures of your blocks, you are an inspiration. I'm hurrying to catch up! 
Kimberly


----------



## Dandish

Hi Rockinl - glad you decided to sew along with us.

The new block, #6, Richmond, does look fun - http://civilwarquilts.blogspot.com/

I'm hoping I have some green somewhere, time for it...


----------



## cc-rider

OK....can the little 4-patches be sewn together as one long strip of one color sewed to one long strip of the other, and then sliced up and resewed? If so, what size would the strip need to be? 1-1/2 x 12 or so??

I think we can do the outside corner blocks by sewing the squares and then cutting in half, correct?

LOL....I'm learning all these tricks as I go. Thanks for sharing!!!!

edited: Sheesh, just noticed on the flickr account that someone already has this block done and posted. I like looking at what everyone else has done to get ideas. They are also talking on there that some of them are already doing the sashing around the blocks. I think I'm going to wait until it is all done to get an idea of what I want to do. Although I HAVE thought about quilting each block individually NOW and then sewing them together like a rag quilt later. Although that defeats the purpose and makes it look too cutesy-primitive, doesn't it?


----------



## ginnie5

I need to get some more cw fabrics! I bought just a few fat quarters because I could get more variety for the $ I had to spend that way. Anyone know if Hancocks sells cw fabrics? Maybe I will take my book with me and try to match some up since I'm going this afternoon anyway.


----------



## cc-rider

I just noticed in my JoAnn's flyer this week that I have a coupon for $5 off ANYTHING. Thinking fat quarters, if it's $5 off my total, or a piece of fabric if it's one item. I need to read the small print, LOL!


----------



## Dandish

CCR - right on the money with your shortcuts. I look at the Flikr group too. I'm no doing any sashing right now, I want to see what I end up with first.

I don't have a Hancocks here anymore - they closed several years ago. JoAnn's doesn't carry designated CW fabric as far as I know, but I'm sure you could select some fabrics that would definitely fit in. I need some more too! I've signed up for a free motion quilting class at a quilt shop about 30 miles away from me on Feb 19 - and I'll definitely be picking up some more then. I have filled up their checkout punch card so I'll have $25 free to spend.


----------



## ginnie5

I don't think Hancocks has a dedicated line either. Maybe I will treat myself and go to the lqs. Its only about 10 minutes from me but it is NOT cheap.


----------



## cc-rider

What town is the class in? I'm not TOO awfully far from Michigan! LOL


----------



## Dandish

cc-rider said:


> What town is the class in? I'm not TOO awfully far from Michigan! LOL


It's in Tecumseh, the LQS is called The Quilt Patch. It's a GREAT quilt shop.

http://www.thequiltpatch.com/


----------



## cc-rider

Looks interesting! I think I'm going to have to find something closer, however. It'd be about a 3 or 4 hour round trip...don't think I can't justify that in this weather. Drats! 
I'll have to ask around here and see if there are any stores offering free motion quilting classes.

Did you get your next block started? I want to do that today....


----------



## Dandish

Too bad, that would have been fun. I have never taken a class. My FMQ leaves MUCH to be desired, all I can do is meander half way decent. I know I need to practice more, but a little instruction will help for sure.

No, I didn't start yet...working now so probably won't get to it until tomorrow eve or Monday morning. Enjoy your sewing!


----------



## stirfamily

Here is my Richmond Block. Not real happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Maura

Since this week's block appears to be well from well after the Civil War, I probably won't make it. I have half of Kansas Troubles done.


----------



## cc-rider

I like it, Stirfamily! Why aren't you happy with it? Mine is done, but my camera battery is dead....


----------



## stirfamily

cc-rider said:


> I like it, Stirfamily! Why aren't you happy with it? Mine is done, but my camera battery is dead....


Thanks! But it turned out wonky. I steamed it to death hoping to bring it back into shape. With a total of 52 blocks being made I'm thinking some won't be included in the finish quilt. Right now this one and the appliqued stars one are my top 2 to discard into the orphan blocks bin.


----------



## cc-rider

Yeah, my appliqued one is disappearing, too. Hopefully if we have more applique later, it won't be such pointy items! LOL. I found a nice pieced BIG five-pointed star pattern, but it is done by paper piecing, and I've never tried that. I might try it sometime and see if I like it any better, and replace this block. Maybe make seven in a smaller size and piece them all together in 9-patch or something. Hmmmm.....


----------



## ginnie5

ok I made the Richmond block last night and I wasn't feeling well. Turns out whatever the kids had last week I now have....sore throat and fever. I KNEW something was off on the block when I made it but just couldn't think.....as soon as I posted it though I saw my mistake! So here it is but I'll have to take it apart and fix it.


----------



## stirfamily

Ok, I'm not seeing the mistake. It's a beautiful block! Leave it as is. The Amish call block mistakes their humility block because only God is perfect.


----------



## stirfamily

cc-rider said:


> Yeah, my appliqued one is disappearing, too. Hopefully if we have more applique later, it won't be such pointy items! LOL. I found a nice pieced BIG five-pointed star pattern, but it is done by paper piecing, and I've never tried that. I might try it sometime and see if I like it any better, and replace this block. Maybe make seven in a smaller size and piece them all together in 9-patch or something. Hmmmm.....


I like the idea of making a smaller size and piecing them in a 9 patch. 
I've only attempted paper piecing a couple of times. Dismal results. I am just not that coordinated.


----------



## ginnie5

I may very well leave it. I'm going to make this for our bed and its a king size so if my math is right, and considering how I feel today I'm NOT sure of it, I need to almost double the blocks so a few here and there that aren't perfect won't hurt.....I guess.


----------



## Dandish

Ginnie5 - I haven't had a coffee yet but I don't see anything wrong with it at all, I think it's very nice! 

If you are going to make that large of a quilt from these 6" blocks, you could consider setting them on point with setting squares, you quilting is good enough to do something nice in plain setting blocks. 

I haven't started mine yet, hopefully today.


----------



## Dandish

Stirfamily - I think you block looks great too! amazing what we can persuade fabric to do with a little steam, isn't it?


----------



## cc-rider

I see what is wrong, but I wouldn't change it at all! It's just the pattern is a little different, but I LIKE IT!!!! Unless you knew it was supposed to be a certain way, how would anyone know it wasn't as "planned"? Don't sweat it! 

I like the idea of setting the blocks on point. How would you do that? Triangles in the corner that are all the same fabric? Would each block use the same fabric to tie it all together?


----------



## ginnie5

I hadn't even thought of that! hmmm....that would cut down on how many I have to make. I could even go scrappy with it.....that is something I'll have to play around with though and just see how it looks.


----------



## Maura

Nobody intentionally makes a mistake in their work. The Persians started this rumor a hundred years ago because traders from the west couldn't understand why something hand made, hundreds of hours of work in it, could possibly have a mistake, or why the dyes weren't perfectly matched in the rugs. "Only God is perfect", they were told, so we do this on purpose.

An "intentional" mistake would be placed somewhere nobody would see it, like a tiny little thing on the back.

But, that being said, even resewing blocks, if there is a little mistake that nobody else would notice, live with it.

In my quilting class on the first day I bring in an old quilt, maybe from the 30's. I ask how people like it. They always like it. Then I point out where the points don't meet here and here. "Who would refuse this quilt?" Nobody. I do this so they don't beat themselves up too much about minor imperfections.


----------



## Maura

Ginnie, I would take out the offending square and redo it. But not now, not when you are sick. Wait until you are chomping at the bit to do another block. I think, if you don't fix it, you will always see that grumpy block staring at you. And it's too nice to simply toss aside. It looks better than the one on the blog and is a keeper.


----------



## stirfamily

Maura said:


> In my quilting class on the first day I bring in an old quilt, maybe from the 30's. I ask how people like it. They always like it. Then I point out where the points don't meet here and here. "Who would refuse this quilt?" Nobody. I do this so they don't beat themselves up too much about minor imperfections.


Maura, what a great way to start a class! My most absolutely favorite quilt is one that my DDIL gave me. It was one of her firsts. When I look at it I don't see any imperfections, only the love and time that she put into it.


----------



## Maura

If you really want to go crazy go to www.reproductionfabrics.com

I've ordered fabric and am going to start over. I have five blocks finished. I may be able to use one or two of them with the new fabric. The other blocks I will make use of.

Stirfamily, yes, sometimes we have to be reminded of what is real.


----------



## Maura

Stirfamily, I think you can redo a couple of seams and be good. Not even whole seams, half. If necessary, draw the correct line on both sides, then pin and sew by hand.


----------



## ginnie5

just to add fuel to the fire.... have you checked out the flickr site for the blog? After looking at this I've decided to keep my block the way it is. I really like the materials I used in it and I kinda like the way it looks. It seems everyone's looks a bit different anyway. Now I am still going to redo the applique block.


----------



## stirfamily

Maura said:


> If you really want to go crazy go to www.reproductionfabrics.com
> 
> Aw Maura, you could get a person in trouble for posting that site.  I could visit there for hours and spend tons of money!
> As for taking out the seams and redoing my block, I figure that's what I'll probably do, but it will be later. My problem was I really wasn't in the mood to do it and it shows.
> karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

I think I should have gone with more contrast in my fabrics, but I'm working strictly from scraps on this quilt.


----------



## Maura

F&F, if you replace the black with a midrange color or even white, I think you will like it.


----------



## Dandish

Next block is up - easier one this week. 

http://civilwarquilts.blogspot.com/

I still haven't done Richmond, but I plan to get them both done over the next couple days.


----------



## cc-rider

It's hard to differentiate the darks from the lights in her sample. I might try to make it a bit more obvious??


----------



## cc-rider

I looked at some on the flickr site. So many different looks! Some peoples' interpretations are "interesting". LOL


----------



## Maura

My fabric from Reproduction arrived today! I had gotten started on Grandchild #5 baby quilt while waiting. I'll work on that today and start the CW quilt Tues or Wed. I think I'll save the Log Cabin for later and use up scraps. In fact, since I'm making 12" blocks, I'll make four small ones and create a pattern.


----------



## stirfamily

Finished this up today.


----------



## Dandish

Nice log cabin, Stirfamily.

I put together Richmond this morning - uh, I'm not even posting picture of it. I don't know what the heck I did, but it was all kinds of wonky. I was hurrying, but wow...it was terrible.

I will get back to it either tomorrow (doubtful) or early next week, hopefully with better results!

I DID get our bed quilt top finished this week and I will post a pic of that on another thread soon - and I'm LOVING the Horizon.


----------



## stirfamily

Dandish said:


> Nice log cabin, Stirfamily.
> 
> I put together Richmond this morning - uh, I'm not even posting picture of it. I don't know what the heck I did, but it was all kinds of wonky. I was hurrying, but wow...it was terrible.
> 
> I will get back to it either tomorrow (doubtful) or early next week, hopefully with better results!
> 
> I DID get our bed quilt top finished this week and I will post a pic of that on another thread soon - and I'm LOVING the Horizon.


Don't feel bad Dandish, my Richmond block came out all wonky too.


----------



## Dandish

thanks. To me these blocks are pretty challenging. None of them so far have been really easy - I haven't done the log cabin yet but that shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## Maura

Log cabin is easy. It is a great way to learn how to work from the center out. In fact, I think it should be the first center-out block to learn. In class, there is always one student who puts the pieces together "wrong". This wrong block is known as "courthouse steps" and is incorporated into the final quilt. Don't get into a hurry with this block. It is a great block to learn production piecing with.


----------



## stirfamily

Maura, I have been quilting for almost 30 years and some blocks I still have to concentrate on very hard to do. One of them is the log cabin block. A lot of frog stitiching went on with that one. Another one that I always screw up is the fence rail.


----------



## cc-rider

New block is out. LOOKS easy, but I'll bet it is harder than it looks to keep it from getting wonky. I won't be able to start until Monday, but by then there will be tons of them on the flickr site and I can get ideas. LOL

Any suggestions on cutting and sewing this one would be appreciated. I'm thinking it would be easier to make the dark colored block square, sew the corners on, and THEN cut it to shape??


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

cc-rider said:


> Any suggestions on cutting and sewing this one would be appreciated. I'm thinking it would be easier to make the dark colored block square, sew the corners on, and THEN cut it to shape??


That is how I plan on doing it. Elanor Burns did this in Egg Money Quilts if anyone wants to see a tutorial. She just reversed the colors and called it a Friendship block. When I did this in Egg Money it was really easy. I wont have time to make mine till Thursday. Have fun.


----------



## Maura

CC, that's what I will probably do. However, it depends on the fabric you use. If it is very directional, then sewing it together they way she did it will look nice. Otherwise, might as well make it easy on myself.


----------



## stirfamily

Here is my latest block.


----------



## cc-rider

Very nice, Stirfamily. My points didn't line up well, and I'm trying to decide whether to redo it, or not worry about it. 

New block is out now..... more triangles. LOL


----------



## stirfamily

cc-rider said:


> Very nice, Stirfamily. My points didn't line up well, and I'm trying to decide whether to redo it, or not worry about it.
> 
> New block is out now..... more triangles. LOL


I know what you mean. Triangles are not my friend! I use a lot of starch when I do them.
I just finished the one for today. Wasn't too bad to do.


----------



## Dandish

The blocks look great! I love that blue you used in today's block.

I promise I'll catch up soon - I'm just having too much fun learning and playing (and trying to work and do my house stuff!). Not enough hours in the day, and waay too much snow this February! LOL.


----------



## stirfamily

Dandish said:


> The blocks look great! I love that blue you used in today's block.
> 
> I promise I'll catch up soon - I'm just having too much fun learning and playing (and trying to work and do my house stuff!). Not enough hours in the day, and waay too much snow this February! LOL.


Thank you for compliment Dandish. A friend of mine was doing a civil war bom and finished it up so she gave me her scraps. That's where the wonderful blue came from.
As for time and snow.....I understand exactly! I just hope I can stay caught up once spring and it's round of chores gets here.


----------



## ginnie5

I'm still plugging along! For some reason (brain fart I guess) I cut 3 of my blocks too small. Woke up in the middle of the night and realized what I had done. So I spent today redoing them and doing this week's block. I did get some shirting material and am using it and like the way it looks MUCH better than muslin! I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. It was a busy weekend and the house looks like a tornado hit it!


----------



## cc-rider

I finished this week's block today, too. And I went back and redid the appliqued star one. I used a pieced star and just made one big star. I like it MUCH better. It was my first attempt at paper piecing. Oh my. I tore out more than I sewed, I think.


----------



## ginnie5

and here are all my blocks so far! Whew I am caught up!


----------



## Dandish

Your blocks look really good, Ginnie. I think they look great together too.

I got the log cabin done -I've been under the weather for a couple days now, but had to do something, so I picked an easy one. Hope to catch up this week.


----------



## stirfamily

Ginnie, your blocks are wonderful!


----------



## AngieM2

These are looking really good.

I'm enjoying the photos.


----------



## cc-rider

Ah! That's a good way to photograph them! I was trying to think of a way. I'll have to do that, too. It's nice to see the progress. 

Love your colors, Ginnie!


----------



## Marsha

Love looking at everyones pictures!!!!


----------



## Maura

This week's block, **** Fly/Lincoln's Platform, is easy peasy. I've made several of these blocks.

Thank you all for showing pictures! So inspiring!


----------



## stirfamily

Finished this up today


----------



## ginnie5

got this week's done...just in time for the new one....


----------



## Maura

Aren't we supposed to use a different fabric in the middle? This is churn dash, the blog has Mr. Lincoln's Platform. I'm not complaining, I'm planning on doing both.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

My update. Just in time for tomorrows block.


----------



## cc-rider

I just got back from vacation, so now I'm a week behind. Haven't started the Lincoln's platform, and don't even know what this week's is. Maybe I can do them both in one evening. (Ha)


----------



## Dandish

Nice blocks everybody!

Okay, I'm caught up now! Will post pics later today or tomorrow. There will be one missing, however, that Richmond block. I pieced it twice - first time had trouble fitting everything together, got several puckers and cut off corners, just wonky; second time no but off corners, but pieced generously and wount up waaay too big, so I give up. 

These are really humbling me. I am not new to piecing, by a long shot, but I am having such a hard time with *some* of these, either fitting them together or off on the final size! Take Lincoln's platform, for example. That center square was NOT large enough. I made it work, but not without lots of coaxing. I think making them this size has messed with some of the measurements or something. Anyhow, if the next few don't seem better, I might throw in the towel on this one or start resizing my blocks. Maybe it's me (but I don't believe it is...).

I'll also post what I've occupied myself working on the last couple weeks instead of these blocks (another thread, later or tomorrow...).


----------



## cc-rider

The new block looks more complicated. Any suggestions on short cuts so I'm not sewing so many triangles? (I've been sewing them as squares and cutting in half, but not sure you can do that on this one??)


----------



## Maura

Yes, you can make half square triangles. Look at the triangle unit, you'll notice that the center triangles, dark and light, can be made into squares. But, you will have to either add the triangles on either side, or add them as squares then cut down to size.


----------



## stirfamily

Dandish said:


> Nice blocks everybody!
> 
> These are really humbling me. I am not new to piecing, by a long shot, but I am having such a hard time with *some* of these, either fitting them together or off on the final size! Take Lincoln's platform, for example. That center square was NOT large enough. I made it work, but not without lots of coaxing. I think making them this size has messed with some of the measurements or something. Anyhow, if the next few don't seem better, I might throw in the towel on this one or start resizing my blocks. Maybe it's me (but I don't believe it is...).
> 
> I'll also post what I've occupied myself working on the last couple weeks instead of these blocks (another thread, later or tomorrow...).


Dandish, I'm having the same problems and I've been quilting for over 20 years. I'm with you, resizing the blocks sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ginnie5

Maura said:


> Aren't we supposed to use a different fabric in the middle? This is churn dash, the blog has Mr. Lincoln's Platform. I'm not complaining, I'm planning on doing both.



You know you're right! I've been saving the blocks as pdf's and then printing them off when I'm ready to do them. I'm low on color ink though so print in b/w. Once I went back to the website I saw that it is a different color. Oh well what's one more block to redo?


----------



## Maura

I'm not using the pattern given in the blog because I decided to make 12" blocks. This means I have to do the math myself, so maybe that is why I haven't had problems with the blocks I've made. I stopped at five so I could work on a baby quilt, but will be back to the civil war blocks next week.


----------



## Dandish

Caught up! (don't look for Richmond, it's not there, and won't be there - lol)


----------



## Maura

On the last one, did you use half squares, or all triangles in the middle unit?


----------



## Dandish

Maura said:


> On the last one, did you use half squares, or all triangles in the middle unit?


Me? The cheddar and brown one? I used triangles. I know I blunted points, and I might re-do it, but I had done 5 blocks that night including that Richmond that gave me so much trouble, twice, and I had had enough. I usually do HSTs, but there were odd numbers in that one so I just cut all the triangles at once. Not my best work...I'm frustrated with these blocks.


----------



## Marsha

Love seeing everyones blocks!


----------



## Maura

You know, you don't HAVE to do all of the blocks. You don't HAVE to do one every week. If there's one you really like, you can do it again using a different color combination.


----------



## cc-rider

I'm now 3 blocks behind, but it's been a crazy couple of weeks. I'm planning to get caught up either tomorrow night, or next weekend.  I really WANT to!!!! I love seeing everyone's interpretation of the blocks. Do you check out the original blog and then the flickr site? Some interesting color combinations on there. I usually look on there to see what everyone else is doing. For instance, using a VERY light color on a certain block makes that design "pop", etc.


----------



## ginnie5

well I caught up...again! lol! I seem to do better doing 2 blocks at once. I am enjoying this though. I don't know that I like Louisiana though....I don't think it shows up real good so I may redo that one. I fixed Lincoln's platform too. I really need to see if I can find some greens....I have one piece of green but nothing really goes with it...


----------



## stirfamily

Ginnie, they're beautiful!


----------



## stirfamily

Aye, yi, yi. I hate basket blocks! Been frog stitching this latest block all day.


----------



## cc-rider

What is frog stitching???


----------



## ginnie5

cc-rider said:


> What is frog stitching???


yes what is frog stitching? It's just triangles isn't it?


----------



## Dandish

I_ think_ frog stitching is when you "rippit, rippit, rippit" - taking out your stitching! Reverse sewing. LOL. Hang in there Stirfamily, it'll be worth it.


----------



## ginnie5

Dandish said:


> I_ think_ frog stitching is when you "rippit, rippit, rippit" - taking out your stitching! Reverse sewing. LOL. Hang in there Stirfamily, it'll be worth it.


Oh! LOL! I did frog sewing quite a bit on Lincoln's Platform then! Made it wrong the first time, then cut the center block too small the 2nd, finally got it right the 3rd....but I tell you if had been wrong then i was just going to trash the block and start over!


----------



## stirfamily

I think I must have a basket block phobia. For some reason I have never been able to get one right the first time. This one is finished, thank goodness there is only one--so far!


----------



## stirfamily

How many of you are behind in the CW block of the week?
I'll be the first....Me!!!


----------



## cc-rider

I did THREE of them last week, so I'm caught up again....until today's. I hope to do that yet this weekend, though. 

Very pretty, Ginny!


----------



## ginnie5

Right now I have three to do....after I find the cutting table and sewing machine! I've been so busy with everything else that my sewing area is a cluttered mess. I couldn't work in it now if i had to!


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

ok I have been lurking about and I keep seeing this thread. So I thought I might give it a quick looky lou.... and found it quite interesting to look at from both here and the web-blog and I'm really considering on joining up with this thread as soon as a few current committments have been dealt with. I have a little stash Civil War-ish fabric scraps that I can try my hand with until I run out. My stash fits into a gallon bag so this won't take long.....  

What seems to the the hardest part of doing a weekly block or the easiest for that matter. For all of ya, do you think you could do all 56 blocks? Did you go out & buy specific fabrics for this to give it a true Civil War look & feel? Could a beginner quilter with some skills handle these blocks -- please be honest about this. How would it compare to maybe doing the Dear Jane blocks? Was there any pro's or con's that you found while working on these? 

Well that's enough for now.... lol.
Happy Quilting Y'all!!
RedHeadedTricia


----------



## cc-rider

The hardest part?? Time. Knowing that if I don't keep up with it for even a week, I'll be behind. The easiest part...that it is broken down into manageable weekly blocks. I don't feel I have to do a marathon sewing weekend to sew a ton of blocks at a time. 

I do enjoy the opportunity to do a lot of different squares. I love the scrappy look. I'm learning....I've never sewed triangles before. My pieces might not be aligned perfectly or whatever, but *I* made it myself.

At this point, I intend on completing all 52 weeks, but who knows? If I get tired or have other commitments, I'm not going to beat myself up over it. I'll make a wall hanging, or couch throw or something out of the blocks I have done. Right now, if I added coordinating squares and a couple borders, I could probably make a decent sized quilt.


----------



## Maura

Easiest, hardest, I don't know. I did buy fabric specifically for this quilt, as if I don't have enough already! I decided if I was going to do it as a Civil War quilt, and not just a sampler, that I should use reproduction fabric. I found some at my local quilt store, and gobs more at www.Reproductionfabric.com I'm glad I did because I didn't realize the colors and patterns that they had to choose from at that time. I'm hand piecing because I hate my present sewing machine, but at only one block per week, even if I totally screw up it's not difficult to catch up. I'm also not doing every block- not the blocks from the 20th century, and not the ones I hate to even look at. Plus, I'm making them 12" so I don't need as many.

I think a beginner would be challenged. A beginner needs to be confident making 1/2 squares, as I noticed there are a lot of them. A good time to learn how to make speedy half squares. Because there are so many blocks, though, a person could skip a block that is too difficult. So, yeah, a patient beginner could work on this project. Some blocks may take a week, most only an evening.


----------



## ginnie5

I have bought fabric for this quilt. I just started quilting a few years ago so my stash is NOT big and had nothing Civil War style in it. I seem to be waiting and doing two blocks at once. The hardest one for me was the one with applique stars and then Kansas Troubles. na lot of this is a challenge but that's the way I learn. I did learn to quilt though doing flying geese and hsq's....so maybe that helped. I think you can do it!


----------



## stirfamily

ginnie5 said:


> Right now I have three to do....after I find the cutting table and sewing machine! I've been so busy with everything else that my sewing area is a cluttered mess. I couldn't work in it now if i had to!


Ginnie, I could have written this! I just have a very small passage into my quilt/sewing room. DH even asked me today how did I even manage to get in there.


----------



## ginnie5

stirfamily said:


> Ginnie, I could have written this! I just have a very small passage into my quilt/sewing room. DH even asked me today how did I even manage to get in there.


lol! I cleaned mine up, made ONE block (it took me 3 tries to make it though) and now its a mess again. My cutting table has all the tax stuff to be mailed on it along with all the insurance mess for the wreck dd had Wed. Time to clean again! I want a self cleaning sewing room!


----------



## stirfamily

Hoo ray! I was 4 blocks behind and thanks to all the rainy days, now I'm caught up!


----------



## stirfamily

Here are my latest blocks.


----------



## Maura

I like what you did with the one in the NE corner. Good use of a patterned fabric.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur

I am only using scraps.I've been piecing for just over a year. A couple of these blocks have been challenging, but most have been done in an hour or less. I like doing one a week. I hope to finish the whole year, we will see. Even when I don't have time to sew, I can generally find an hour for my weekly block.


----------



## ginnie5

ok here are all of mine. Took me two days to get caught up! I need to start thinking about sashing sometime soon I guess. I'm thinking a green since that would go well with the bedroom?


----------



## stirfamily

Ginnie, your blocks are beautiful! I have been thinking about sashing too and green is also running through my mind. But I think I'm going to wait a tad bit longer until we're further along before I make a commitment.


----------



## Maura

Nobody has posted to this thread in a long time. I'm taking that as a hint that we've all wound down and aren't willing to admit that the last block we made was back in, er, never mind.

I had to finish up a baby quilt, which I've done, but went back to block making. DD #1 has expressed an interest in the quilt. So, I put the dozen blocks on my bed thinking I might want to set them on point with solid white blocks in between with fancy quilting, instead of the many blocks set straight with sashing. I realized that the pink fabrics just won't going to blend well with the others, so I have to redo a couple of them. Needless to say, this required buying new fabric. It arrived yesterday, so I shall continue sewing, sewing, sewing.

Oh, and my Singer 301 arrived and is now set up, so I can get to using up the ton of scraps I've collected over the years into something.


----------



## hmsteader71

I just noticed this thread this weekend. I have gone to the blog & copied the pattern for the first block & am going to get started. I think this is a wonderful thing to do and a good starting point for to learn to quilt! I've enjoyed looking at the pictures too.


----------



## stirfamily

Maura, I'm all got up except for this past Saturday's block. I guess with all the outdoor/garden work we're all just too busy to post pics.


----------



## Maura

hmsteader71 said:


> I just noticed this thread this weekend. I have gone to the blog & copied the pattern for the first block & am going to get started. I think this is a wonderful thing to do and a good starting point for to learn to quilt! I've enjoyed looking at the pictures too.


If you are a beginner, I would do first the comfort quilt block, then log cabin. After that, you can learn how to make 1/2 squares with Lincoln's platform. Follow up with the railroad block, then birds in the air and white house, then fox and geese, and catch me if you can, fox and geese and north star. Once you make north star you'll understand how to make most stars. The other blocks use flying geese (harder) and y seams. You can do them, but since you are behind you might as well start with something easier.


----------



## hmsteader71

Thanks Maura!


----------



## hmsteader71

I have a question. I cut my blocks out last evening for my first block (the first one on the blog) & it didn't say when you sew your triangles together how far in to sew them. I didn't know if 1/4" would be enough or not.


----------



## ginnie5

I used 1/4" on all my blocks. Have fun! I've got a few to catch up again too!


----------



## Maura

This is why you start with a block that has no triangles. Any angled corner needs extra room. So, you add 7/8 to the finished size, not 1/4.

Catch Me If You Can is all half squares. They should be sewn before they are cut. If you make them the fast way you won't have to worry about setting in triangles. Put aside this block and go to the Comfort Block.


----------



## hmsteader71

Here is a picture of my first quilt block for the Civil War Quilt. It's not perfect but I had fun making it.


----------



## stirfamily

Maura, your block looks great!


----------



## Marsha

Your block looks great Maura!


----------



## Maura

That's not my block. That's the new quilter's, hmsteader 71.


----------



## ginnie5

hmsteader it looks great! You should see some of the ones I have had to do over! lol! And you know it doesn't have to be perfect. You will remember making this quilt the rest of your life. You can look at it in years to come and see how far you have come. None of mine are perfect but my children love them anyway.


----------



## hmsteader71

Thank you Ginnie5. I am excited about this. I am starting to cut my 2nd one out today. This is going to go to my daughter when I finish it. She is a history major and I think she will really like it.


----------



## ginnie5

hmsteader71 said:


> Thank you Ginnie5. I am excited about this. I am starting to cut my 2nd one out today. This is going to go to my daughter when I finish it. She is a history major and I think she will really like it.


you know it will be even more special to her because you made it! You know what I would do? I'd print all the stories and names of the blocks out and give them to her too since she likes history so much.


----------



## stirfamily

stirfamily said:


> Maura, your block looks great!


.

hmsteader71 your block looks great!


----------



## hmsteader71

Thank you. I am not having such an easy time with the one I'm on now. 
Ginnie5-I am doing that also. I thought she would enjoy it and maybe it would be something she can use in the future in her line of work.


----------



## ginnie5

haha! one of the easiest ones.....Illinois Roads....gave me the hardest time. Go figure. Came out all wonky the first time. Ripped it apart and resewed (is that a word?) it and it was fine. Here's my latest ones. The one on the end I'm going to have to redo. The blue doesn't fir with the other blocks even though it went really good with other colors in it. I told dd I would make her a pillow from it since she has fallen in love with it.


----------



## hmsteader71

Those are wonderful! I finished my North Star today and I hate it! I hate it so bad I won't even post a picture of it. I didn't know the first thing I was doing.


----------



## hmsteader71

Ok, I hated the first one so bad that I took the time and made a new one. Here is the picture of my finished North Star.


----------



## stirfamily

I have been quilting since the mid 80's and I'm finding several of these blocks very challenging. Luckily for me, there are no quilt police,  
Hmsteader71, your blocks are coming out very nice. Your points are good and sharp and the block's not wonky. Some of mine I've had to iron into submission to look half way decent!


----------



## hmsteader71

Thank you stirfamily. You should have seen the first one I made. I hated it enough that I just started over. I don't really have anyone showing me what to do so I had to really look at that block to see how to sew it together to get it to come out right. I am learning as I go but I am loving it.


----------



## hmsteader71

I just finished the Seven Sisters block. I had to do it by hand and for some reason the block is a little smaller than my other two. I don't know what I did wrong but here it is.


----------



## ginnie5

Looks good! press it out and starch it. Maybe that will get it to size if its not too small and if it is you can always add a border around it.


----------



## BusyBees2

Everyone's doing such a great job!! I've enjoyed looking through these.

Here's a hint for those blocks that require applique (like the 7 sisters stars): Cut your background larger than the finished measurement when you start. When you applique, the back tends to shrink up into the stitches a little bit for each piece you add. If you have a lot of pieces, it'll shrink more. So start larger, then after you're done and press/starch it well, trim it down on all 4 sides to make it the right measurement.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hmsteader71

Thank you! I went back and reread the instructions and I had cut it 8" instead of 8 1/2". I think I am just going to do another one as I'm not real good with adding a border yet. But I don't mind doing this, I am really enjoying it.


----------



## ginnie5

how is everyone doing on their blocks? I need to make 3 right now. I did find the fabric for my sashings the other week though. A beautiful brown that blends right in with all the blocks. I cannot wait till this quilt is done! This is the first quilt I've made for me! I have a curtain design wall and this is on the side where at night I can lay in bed and see it. I just love these colors!


----------



## stirfamily

I'm behind by 2 and tomorrow it will be 3. Things are beginning to slow down here so maybe next week I can get caught up. Keep hoping for a good rainy day so I'll have an excuse to stay in and sew.


----------



## stirfamily




----------



## Dandish

Anybody still working on these? I abandoned it a while ago, but when we went to Shipshe in June I got a gorgeous "layer cake" of civil war stuff and I am trying to decide if I want to come back to this or move on to something else. I might come back to these but change the block size so the measurements aren't so strange. I'm not a novice, but I was struggling with some of these. Still would love to see others' progress -


----------



## hmsteader71

I haven't worked on mine in over a month but am planning to get back to it.


----------



## stirfamily

I'm still working on mine. Just behind due to canning. Figure I'll get caught up once it gets too cold to work outside.


----------



## Maura

I interrupted mine when the grandkids were here for two weeks (ages 7, 4, and 2), then other things got in the way, like a new baby quilt for my grandneice, and sweater knitting. The stack of blocks are on my bedside table staring at me.


----------



## stirfamily

We have had rain here for the last 2 days, so no outside work. Canning is all caught for the time being so....I got caught up on my civil war blocks! Hoo ray!


----------



## stirfamily

Anyone still doing these? I'm actually caught up with mine.


----------



## Maura

I am making 12" blocks, and I think I have enough to do a quilt that is every other block plain. This gives me places for fancy quilting.


----------



## ginnie5

I'm up to week 31 on mine. Hopefully next week i can get caught up...we'll be on school break then!


----------



## Karen

If there's no objection within the next few days, I'm going to unstick this thread since traffic on it is down to a crawl. It'll still be here, just not stickied -- or stuck -- or sticked....I'm never really sure what the word should be or how it should be spelled. LOL!


----------



## Maura

This really puts the pressure on to get back to the CWQ, doesn't it?


----------



## stirfamily

Has anyone gotten them all done? I've got about 5 left.


----------



## Karen

Not to worry, I'll leave it up for while. :happy2:


----------



## hmsteader71

No, I still only have 3 done. I am terrible! I have too many irons in the fire. I work 3 mornings a week, when I come home I waste time on facebook and here. Then I'm also trying to start a career in writing so I try to do that in the afternoons. Then when nice weather gets here I have gardening and then canning and preserving. I so want to finish that quilt for my daughter as she is a history major.


----------



## stirfamily

Hoo Ray!! Only 1 more block to go and I'll have all 53 done! Haven't decided on how to set them yet. Just hope that doesn't take me as long as it did to do all the blocks!


----------



## hmsteader71

stirfamily-some of the blocks look rather difficult. Were there any particular ones that you struggled with? I am just getting ready to do my 4th! Since I've never really quilted this type of quilting, have done rag quilting, I am learning as I go and have to really take my time in order to not mess up. I am going to get back on it this week though. I am excited. I want to order some Civil War material but when I looked at the prices it's a little high. I thought about just getting enough to do the 4 corners maybe.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I am not involved in this...But, I sure love looking at what you talented ladies have accomplished!


----------



## stirfamily

hmsteader71 said:


> stirfamily-some of the blocks look rather difficult. Were there any particular ones that you struggled with? I am just getting ready to do my 4th! Since I've never really quilted this type of quilting, have done rag quilting, I am learning as I go and have to really take my time in order to not mess up. I am going to get back on it this week though. I am excited. I want to order some Civil War material but when I looked at the prices it's a little high. I thought about just getting enough to do the 4 corners maybe.


The basket blocks gave me trouble, but I've always had trouble doing basket blocks. Not all my material was civil war material. I put in it what I liked and once it's all put together these type of quilts always look pretty, I think. What I didn't like about these blocks is that almost all the parts of them are cut using 3/8 or 7/8 measurements. I wish she could of designed the blocks that used easier to cut measures like 1/2 inch. I don't think I will ever make another quilt by this designer for that very reason alone. But, you know, I've been quilting for going on 30 years and I still have problems with certain techniques. That's why I did this quilt and hallelujah! all the blocks are now done!
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## hmsteader71

Karen, that is neat that you have been quilting that long. I was thinking of seeing if there was such a thing, outside of this one quilt, as historical quilting. It fascinates me and makes it much more interesting making the blocks.


----------



## Dandish

stirfamily said:


> The basket blocks gave me trouble, but I've always had trouble doing basket blocks. Not all my material was civil war material. I put in it what I liked and once it's all put together these type of quilts always look pretty, I think. What I didn't like about these blocks is that almost all the parts of them are cut using 3/8 or 7/8 measurements. I wish she could of designed the blocks that used easier to cut measures like 1/2 inch. I don't think I will ever make another quilt by this designer for that very reason alone. But, you know, I've been quilting for going on 30 years and I still have problems with certain techniques. That's why I did this quilt and hallelujah! all the blocks are now done!
> karen in NE Indiana


I agree with this. The measurements were finicky - I've been quilting quite a while too and some of these blocks (I only did the first 7-8) were giving me little problems. I didn't stop doing them because of it, but it didn't make me really excited for the next block. They are beautiful, though, and those who have posted pics have done a marvelous job. I look forward to seeing some completed quilts/tops.


----------



## hmsteader71

I just spent hours working on the 4th block in this quilt. I still didn't get it right. I don't know what I did wrong but it's very discouraging.


----------



## Maura

hmsteader71, there's no rule that you have to do all of the blocks. Skip the 4th and see if you like the 5th.


----------



## hmsteader71

I may do that. I have a problem though. I am OCD & a perfectionist on top of it. So if I don't complete all the blocks I will feel like I've failed. Even though I know I wouldn't have. I know, it's all psychological. If I could just turn that off!


----------



## Bambitski

So, are you taking this link down? If so, I better bookmark the link. I was going to start on these this summer. I would like to give my DH a quilt of this for christmas.
Anyone else going to start on this, this year?


----------



## hmsteader71

I am still working on mine. I must admit that I haven't worked on it for a couple months. I get sidetracked easily.


----------



## Bambitski

Well plus this tiem of year, we have gardens to get out, fields to plant, animals birthing, etc...... LOL
I plan on starting mine as soon as I get caught up around here. It would be something good to work on while I am canning and I can stick close to the stove.  Nothing like multi tasking.


----------



## mekasmom

Dandish said:


> Here's #5, Kansas Troubles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all 5 so far


The blocks are pretty, but that tile is just beautiful. I love that coloring and texture.

I love to see everyone's efforts on all the projects you ladies do. I am not artistic (or patient), so I really admire all the work you all do on this forum.


----------



## Dandish

Thanks Mekasmom - that's actually tile set into a wooden table top on a round 52"? table, and I have end tables to match.  The chairs that go with it have small rectangular pieces of tile in them too. I too, fell in love with the tile. 

To keep on topic, I'll get back to the civil war stuff at some point, but I found these blocks a bit weird in the piecing sizes and had a lot of other things to work on, so put them aside. I have collected a lot of CW fabric and do intent to finish a CW quilt.


----------



## Bambitski

They look wonderful and I hope to be posting some soon.


----------



## Maura

The measurements are finicky? I redid mine to 12" blocks and only had trouble with working one larger. I'm going to use sashing, too.


----------



## Dandish

Maura said:


> The measurements are finicky? I redid mine to 12" blocks and only had trouble with working one larger. I'm going to use sashing, too.


I didn't resize, went by what was on the blog and yes, they were finicky. I'm not new to piecing, either. If I had realized it going in, I might have done differently and (smartly) resized as you did. 

Did you make most the blocks? Anyone finish them all here? I'd love to see pics of completed quilts!


----------



## stirfamily

Was wondering did anyone ever get their quilt all the way finished? I have all the blocks done. They're in a bag with the sashing and border fabric just waiting to be put all together.


----------



## Dandish

I never did get back to this (yet), but look forward to seeing your completed quilt~


----------



## cc-rider

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that never finished. Life happens. I think I have 12 or 13 of them done. I'm compulsive, too, and it bothered me if I didn't get right on it every Saturday when the pattern changed, and then I'd fret if I was behind. Finally decided it wasn't worth it and I'd finish when (if!) I could. 

If nothing else, I'll have a nice sofa-sized throw someday.


----------



## ginnie5

I have 9 more to do. I had to put them aside for awhile to finish other things. I hope to have them done and the top together by Thanksgiving.


----------



## hmsteader71

My sewing machine is messed up, I don't know what's wrong with it so I have to get it checked before I can do anything else.


----------



## ginnie5

Down to 3 more! Maybe this week.....I was all set to put these blocks on point with alternating solid blocks...... Yesterday I tried laying them out like that. The fabric I had in mind for it blends in too well with some blocks. Same thing the only other fabric that I have enough of......so back to the drawing board.


----------



## Maura

My DD wants this quilt! 

I decided to make the blocks 12" I kinda left the website behind and searched for Civil War and pre Civil War era quilts to choose my blocks from, since some of hers are from the 20th Century. I only have maybe two blocks left to do, I should just do it.


----------



## ginnie5

I couldn't get a pic of the whole thing yet as it was late when I finished last night. Will try to get one this week if the rain holds off.


----------

